# Question on Base cove Installation???



## cuttnrug420 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm installing Base Cove How can I make my inside corener look better is there a special tool or trick that could help me?? ty


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

[Are you "coping" your inside corners? If not Google/Youtube that term, should be exactly what you are after.}

OK, clearly "base cove" = a vinyl product... never mind.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

lead based vinyl?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

id introduce myself first in the corresponding area to so to prove your a contractor and not just a diyer.. as this is a pro forum and they send homeowners over to diytalk.com


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

Crain sells a groving tool that works fine in combination with cutting toe at corresponding 45' angles.


----------



## McKeeFlooring (Aug 14, 2011)

I mark my corner, use a square and score with a knife(don't go all the way through), then fold it back face to face and then cut a small corner from the cove side at a slight angle. Start with a very small cut and you will get used to doing it just right after a few corners. That's inside corners. Outside, I run past the corner and mark the back with a pencil along the edge of corner, then use a groover to take a small amount out. Usually turns out great and I haven't had to hot glue in forever.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Caulk...heheheh!


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Buy premade corners.


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

cuttnrug420 said:


> I'm installing Base Cove How can I make my inside corener look better is there a special tool or trick that could help me?? ty


Inside corners are made with a pair of dividers by scribing the first piece to the wall and then the subsequent piece to the piece that's it's butting against. The second piece in that sequence requires a slight bevel. Compression will help make a nice tight corner every time. 

The darker your base color is the less critical that procedure becomes. With a light gray, cream or white base any kind of gap will stand out as a dark line or void visible from pretty far away. Commercial jobs typically call for black and brown base where you don't really see a hairline gap or void at the top or where the base meets in the corners so what you can often do is "wrap" those inside corners by slicing the back about 1/2 way through and then taking a little out of the toe. Again you want to compress the base DOWN so the top flushes out and then compress it into the corner. You rarely can do this with any light color material and typically the drywall is so out of whack in the corners you need to break the base and scribe it regardless of what color it is.


----------



## Tanner.m.r (Jan 10, 2013)

Check it out. Get rid of all other tools. This will go so much quicker I'll run up to 1,000 ft a day easy. Take ur base usually 4' cuts flip it on its face with the top facing ur wall bump end to the inside corner your cutting for. take ur knife score at the piece before or door casing DON'T CUT ALL THE WAY THROUGH. pick up piece fold it where u scored it it should seperate shave slightly. Take ur knife cut a straight line at the boot push piece into your corner where u cut. Ur line inthe boot it will over lap push base down as far as u want. U have a corner now. Where ur boot over Lapps in the corner take ur knife and cut a straight line at start of the boot to the end of the boot. It will make a nice corner and u can unfold it and remove the underlap if u want. I usually leave it so corner doesn't get pushed in. But u don't need a bunch of tools to do base it's over kill and will slow u down and u do it this way u make more money becuas e u get more installed. The most I have done in a single day by myslef is 1500' ft


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

a picture is worth a thousand words, anybody have one?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Tanner.m.r said:


> Check it out. Get rid of all other tools. This will go so much quicker I'll run up to 1,000 ft a day easy. Take ur base usually 4' cuts flip it on its face with the top facing ur wall bump end to the inside corner your cutting for. take ur knife score at the piece before or door casing DON'T CUT ALL THE WAY THROUGH. pick up piece fold it where u scored it it should seperate shave slightly. Take ur knife cut a straight line at the boot push piece into your corner where u cut. Ur line inthe boot it will over lap push base down as far as u want. U have a corner now. Where ur boot over Lapps in the corner take ur knife and cut a straight line at start of the boot to the end of the boot. It will make a nice corner and u can unfold it and remove the underlap if u want. I usually leave it so corner doesn't get pushed in. But u don't need a bunch of tools to do base it's over kill and will slow u down and u do it this way u make more money becuas e u get more installed. The most I have done in a single day by myslef is 1500' ft


You killed me with all the u's and ur's. :laughing:


----------



## Tanner.m.r (Jan 10, 2013)

Lay on face. Bump to wall and line up with last piece or door casing









score. Don't cut through 









fold









shave









cut boot 








fold corner. Over lap boot cut 










cut excess









finished corner


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

That is a great tip, & good pictorial!:thumbsup:

It's just like what I took from your original post.
Joe


----------



## Tanner.m.r (Jan 10, 2013)

No problem. Sorry I was at work so I was crunched on time. Also when u do it this way usually your cuts will tend to be a little long about a 1/16 to 1/8 and I find it good because it creates a more snug fit between cuts. Just make sure to fit corner then meet your last piece then take wet towel and smooth toward your corner and last piece. Found this way it eliminates gaps or cuts that are a little off. I'm actually just an apprentice and I came up with this way because the way my boss showed me sucked and consumed a lot of time trying to make sure the cuts aren't short. So hope you guys like it and let me know if u have more questions or ideas to better my method

Thanks, 
Tanner


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Tanner.m.r said:


> No problem. Sorry I was at work so I was crunched on time. Also when u do it this way usually your cuts will tend to be a little long about a 1/16 to 1/8 and I find it good because it creates a more snug fit between cuts. Just make sure to fit corner then meet your last piece then take wet towel and smooth toward your corner and last piece. Found this way it eliminates gaps or cuts that are a little off. I'm actually just an apprentice and I came up with this way because the way my boss showed me sucked and consumed a lot of time trying to make sure the cuts aren't short. So hope you guys like it and let me know if u have more questions or ideas to better my method
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanner


Thanks for showing ous that. I do my inside corners probly the way ur boss showed you.. you can come up short sometimes...


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Tanner.m.r said:


> Lay on face. Bump to wall and line up with last piece or door casing
> 
> score. Don't cut through
> 
> ...


This is the way I was taught and now teach my men.

Always found it the most effective :thumbsup:


----------



## Tanner.m.r (Jan 10, 2013)

How do u guys do outside corners? I do basically every thing the same for my outside as I do my inside the only things I do different are shave more
And dont cut the boot and it works alright. I tend to have to refit do to dry wallers and rockers having some really lumpy and screwed up corners especially the job I'm on right now


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I Just shave the back and dont cut the boot and just bend around the corner. If the walls funky and it wobt stay put i either tape it or put a heavy object against it until the glue sets.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tanner.m.r said:


> Check it out. Get rid of all other tools. This will go so much quicker I'll run up to 1,000 ft a day easy. Take ur base usually 4' cuts flip it on its face with the top facing ur wall bump end to the inside corner your cutting for. take ur knife score at the piece before or door casing DON'T CUT ALL THE WAY THROUGH. pick up piece fold it where u scored it it should seperate shave slightly. Take ur knife cut a straight line at the boot push piece into your corner where u cut. Ur line inthe boot it will over lap push base down as far as u want. U have a corner now. Where ur boot over Lapps in the corner take ur knife and cut a straight line at start of the boot to the end of the boot. It will make a nice corner and u can unfold it and remove the underlap if u want. I usually leave it so corner doesn't get pushed in. But u don't need a bunch of tools to do base it's over kill and will slow u down and u do it this way u make more money becuas e u get more installed. The most I have done in a single day by myslef is 1500' ft


I have to admit I had a hard time following this. Thank you for the pics! Great method!


----------

